# For Nintendo DS people



## bmd (Jan 12, 2007)

I've just bought one of these - 







It's the same size as a game card for a DS but you can put a micro SD card in it with 'homebrew' games on it and play them, goes in the game card slot. No need to flash your DS and it works with a phat or lite DS. It was about £50 for a 1GB micro SD card from Amazon.co.uk and the R4 from cheapmod.net.

I had it up and running in about 5 minutes, you just put some software that comes with the R4 on the memory card and then just drag and drop files onto the card and they play, no faffing about at all, no flashing, nowt tricky. 

More info on the R4.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2007)

brilliant.  thanks mate.  maybe now I'll actually get round to doing it.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 25, 2007)

Gonna order me one of these (or the M3 Simply*) and a Micro SD tomorrow. Been doing my research and they seem by far the best slot one DS flash solution. Already downloaded a whole load of the Progetto DS rom sets for when they arrive.

 

* .


----------



## Pip (Jan 25, 2007)

Ooooh I love clever things like this!


----------



## The Groke (Jan 25, 2007)

You bastard BMD, I was trying not to put any more weight on my melting credit cards...


----------



## bmd (Jan 25, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> You bastard BMD, I was trying not to put any more weight on my melting credit cards...



Good eh. 

Thanks for the link Jambooboo. So they're the same product in different skins?

Oh and there's a new Zelda coming for the DS soon, might even be out already.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 25, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Good eh.
> 
> Thanks for the link Jambooboo. So they're the same product in different skins?
> 
> Oh and there's a new Zelda coming for the DS soon, might even be out already.



Woo for New Zelda!

I am flying to NZ next month, so hopefully I will have my R4 and 1Gb card by then - will be able to fit pretty much every decent English language game released to date on it in one hit.


----------



## mack (Jan 25, 2007)

Cheers matey


----------



## Yetman (Jan 25, 2007)

So whats the word on the 'homebrew' games? Are they just basically full games that can be downloaded and transferred to the card and then played as per usual?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 25, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> So whats the word on the 'homebrew' games? Are they just basically full games that can be downloaded and transferred to the card and then played as per usual?




I think he was just being oddly coy/subtle.......

You can get full commercial ROM copies from your usual source and run them from this.


----------



## bmd (Jan 25, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> I think he was just being oddly coy/subtle.......
> 
> You can get full commercial ROM copies from your usual source and run them from this.



Yes, 'oddly' being the operative word.

Look for 'Nintendo DS torrent' and use a client like Azureus or uTorrent. When you open the torrent file look through them and untick any that you don't want, which is about 90% of them tbh.

They come in sets of about 100, have a look here for an idea of what there is. They have either E, J or U on most of them, you want the E or U ones. The links on that site are to eMule downloads so if you've got that just get them straight from there or they're available as torrents if you search.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 25, 2007)

*Woot!*

Just ordered me a M3 Simply and a Sandisk 2gb Ultra Micro SD - cost about £70 for the pair delivered. 

Two gigs is probably a bit excessive for the DS (I could fit a bunch of PSP isos on a 2gb MS - and they're _a hell of a lot_ bigger than DS roms), but it'd be nice to have shitloads of roms to play on it if I'm ever on holiday, and I've use of a camcorder which takes regular SD cards (I think the Micro SD comes with an adapter).

Looking forward to playing loads of stuff (Castlevania, Mario Kart, FF3, Metroid Prime, Sonic Rush, Advance Wars!!!11!!!!!!). 

Woot!


----------



## bmd (Jan 25, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Just ordered me a M3 Simply and a Sandisk 2gb Ultra Micro SD - cost about £70 for the pair delivered.
> 
> Two gigs is probably a bit excessive for the DS (I could fit a bunch of PSP isos on a 2gb MS - and they're _a hell of a lot_ bigger than DS roms), but it'd be nice to have shitloads of roms to play on it if I'm ever on holiday, and I've use of a camcorder which takes regular SD cards (I think the Micro SD comes with an adapter).
> 
> ...



Nice one, I'd say the 2GB card is about right, more and more ROMs are around 120MB and as you say you'll get the essentials on with room for trying others out.

I haven't played the latest Castlevania but the first one is really good. I've just been reading a review for Hotel Dusk, that looks awesome so I'll be downloading it when I get home. 

Hotel Dusk review.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 25, 2007)

Freakin A 

So much stuff to buy this month!!


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 26, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Nice one, I'd say the 2GB card is about right, more and more ROMs are around 120MB and as you say you'll get the essentials on with room for trying others out.
> 
> I haven't played the latest Castlevania but the first one is really good. I've just been reading a review for Hotel Dusk, that looks awesome so I'll be downloading it when I get home.
> 
> Hotel Dusk review.



I didn't realise DS games were that big. Only just unzipped a few files and the new Castlevania works out 64mb while Mario Kart is 32mb. I'm guessing 128mb is probably about as big as they'll get (still a hell of a lot less than PSP stuff - anything upto 1.8gb!). I've read that most games can be 'trimmed' though, which seems odd as it's I imagined only optical based media uses dummy/pad files.

I'll check out Hotel Dusk when my stuff arrive. IGN only give it 7.9 mind!


----------



## bmd (Jan 26, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I didn't realise DS games were that big. Only just unzipped a few files and the new Castlevania works out 64mb while Mario Kart is 32mb. I'm guessing 128mb is probably about as big as they'll get (still a hell of a lot less than PSP stuff - anything upto 1.8gb!). I've read that most games can be 'trimmed' though, which seems odd as it's I imagined only optical based media uses dummy/pad files.
> 
> I'll check out Hotel Dusk when my stuff arrive. IGN only give it 7.9 mind!



If you find out what a trimmed game is then I'd be interested to know, kind of sounds like the pc game releases with the music and cut scenes ripped for download on a dial-up connection.


----------



## Chorlton (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't play my DS enough these days, but i do have a GBA adaptor and DS-Card soloution - a little unweildly but it does the job, i have noticed tho that none of the last bunch of downloads worked... do i need to flash the rom i wonder? (it doesn't flash the actual DS)


----------



## bmd (Jan 26, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> I don't play my DS enough these days, but i do have a GBA adaptor and DS-Card soloution - a little unweildly but it does the job, i have noticed tho that none of the last bunch of downloads worked... do i need to flash the rom i wonder? (it doesn't flash the actual DS)



You might need to download the latest version of software for your particular set up. It's usually the conversion software that is changed to enable it to work for the latest games, rahter than the rom.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 29, 2007)

Woo - my R4 arrived just now!

Will go home at lunch and try it out....


----------



## The Groke (Jan 29, 2007)

Also: Wow - micro SD's are _really_ micro eh!


----------



## The Groke (Jan 29, 2007)

Woo!

Tested my R4 and it is a peach!

All the games that my previous card couldn't play are working fine.
Not tested the emu stuff yet - that is for tonight.!

Cheers BMD


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 29, 2007)

SO do you have to fiddle with the actual DS at all? or do you just need the card etc?


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 29, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> SO do you have to fiddle with the actual DS at all? or do you just need the card etc?



With the R4 (or DS Simply) you just need the card. There is no flashing involved with the DS.

I've got mine but as I just said on another thread I need to get my Micro SD (top of the list of things to do today). Packaged with the DS Simply (and the R4) is a mini CD and I'm guessing you just drag and drop the contents of that onto the Micro SD. Also came with a USB micro-SD reader/writer, two cases for the cartridge (one black and white), and a case with strap for the cartridges.


----------



## bmd (Jan 29, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> With the R4 (or DS Simply) you just need the card. There is no flashing involved with the DS.
> 
> I've got mine but as I just said on another thread I need to get my Micro SD (top of the list of things to do today). Packaged with the DS Simply (and the R4) is a mini CD and I'm guessing you just drag and drop the contents of that onto the Micro SD. Also came with a USB micro-SD reader/writer, two cases for the cartridge (one black and white), and a case with strap for the cartridges.



The most up to date software is on the R4 site, I believe there were issues with a couple of games that have been sorted in the latest release.

Using the software is simple, as you say you drag and drop it onto the micro sd card and then drag and drop the game file onto the card, put the sd card in the R4, put that in the game card slot of your DS, turn it on, select the games option and it asks if you want to create a save file, which you do, then the game starts. There's no need to convert the games before using them, I've had no problems at all with it.

Hotel Dusk is very different btw. It's ok if you like reading. A lot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Also: Wow - micro SD's are _really_ micro eh!



Yep like the Micro Sony Memory Sticks, they're roughly the size of a thumb nail...


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 30, 2007)

Got my Micro SD yesterday so I'm up and running.

The M3 Simply is a joy to use. Updated the firmware from that on the included disc with the one on the website, so that I can now soft reset in game (exact same update is on the R4 site).

Obviously got a hell of a lot of games to be playing about with now - eight hundred and odd to be precise. As well as some great stuff it's got to be said that there is a whole load of absolute shit on the DS. While each console has shite games Nintendo consoles in particular seem to attract some really awful third-party titles. That said there's probably a good 10 'killer' games for the system to date (ie. 9+ in reviews) , and another 30-40 that are well worth playing (ie. 7+ in reviews). 

What I've been playing this past 24 hrs-

* Trauma Centre (fun use of the stylus)
* Yoshi's Island (nice 2d platforming)
* Hotel Dusk (BMD is right - there is a lot of reading!)
* Mario Kart DS (only played it a bit but some things, especially drifting, seem to be done better in the GBA version)
* Castlevania: Portrait Of Ruin (good but so far not as fun as Castlevania IV was on the SNES)
*  Metroid Prime: Hunters (again great FPS game but makes me with the DS had that bit more horsepower)
* Meteos (only played it for five minutes and haven't figured out what the fuck is going on yet)
* Metroid Prime Pinball (it's pinball!)
* Star Fox Command (control system takes some getting used to but it's a great game once you get used to it)
* Diddy Kong Racing (only played it for five minutes but it seems much the same as the N64 version)

Will hopefully start playing stuff properly (ie. not flitting between games) soon.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Feb 1, 2007)

OK Question from a simpleton here.

Do I need to buy a card reader ? I assume that I need someway to get the downloaded info onto the card.

Could someone do a dummies guide of exactly what to buy please and reccomended suppliers ? Assuming that all one has is a DS and a PC/Laptop with just a CD player.

Thanks


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah - I'll have some of that dummies guide action too please.

Although it will be a fair while before I can afford any consumer electronics.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Feb 1, 2007)

Trying to answer my own question here.

I think I need this which seems to come with a little USB reader thingy - £29.99

And a Micro SD card like this at £25 or this from ebay which is cheaper

Then I need to locate some DS Roms on torrent and download them.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 1, 2007)

My camera takes SD cards, and I've used it like a Pen Drive in the past to move stuff about  - presumably I could use that as a card reader?


----------



## bmd (Feb 1, 2007)

Hassan I Sabha said:
			
		

> Trying to answer my own question here.
> 
> I think I need this which seems to come with a little USB reader thingy - £29.99
> 
> ...



Spot on. 




			
				King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> My camera takes SD cards, and I've used it like a Pen Drive in the past to move stuff about  - presumably I could use that as a card reader?



Yep.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you oh master ! 

Also, found Mini San Disk 1gb on play.com for £12 delivered. That makes £43 all in all delivered.

Roms are downloading (4GB) as we speak.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 2, 2007)

I got my M3 Simply from these guys for £31.96 (they also do the R4). I got a 2gb Sandisk Ultra II Micro-SD from these guys for £39.34 delivered. Both came the next day!

Remember that it is a 'Micro' SD (aka Transflash) that you're looking for and not 'Mini' SD. Games range between 8mb-128mb. There are much more at the bottom end which means that I've got about 40-50 games on my 2gb card.

It's upto you but I'd definitely spend a few quid more and go for a Sandisk over a Kingston (or other type of Micro SD card). I did a bit of research beforehand and they're much more reliable. Equally so I paid out a few quid more on the Ultra Micro SD (it's got quicker write/read speeds) as I've seen a few people comment that they've had games crashing (the new Castlevania game and the new Tony Hawks games seem to have problems for some), and the thing they each have in common was that they have a regular speed Micro SD. Maybe these people had it wrong and there was another problem but for a few quid more (and quicker reed/write speeds) I opted for the Sandisk Ultra.

And I wouldn't buy any sort of memory card from e-bay, especially not those from Hong Kong/the East, as the overwhelming majority are reputed to be fakes. Buy from somewhere like Play or Amazon (or the place I got mine from) and you're guaranteed one that is kosher.

And make sure you get 'Elite Beat Agents' - it's a wonderfully fun/funny game.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for that.

Why did you go for the M3 over the R4 ?


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Feb 5, 2007)

Also, the 2gb Sandisk Ultra II Micro-SD seems to be £13 cheaper (delivered) from play unless I am missing the point and looking at the wrong product ??


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 5, 2007)

Hassan I Sabha said:
			
		

> Also, the 2gb Sandisk Ultra II Micro-SD seems to be £13 cheaper (delivered) from play unless I am missing the point and looking at the wrong product ??



That's a regular SD rather than a micro SD. Micro SD's are much, much smaller (probably about 15% of the size of a regular SD).

And I opted for a M3 Simply rather than a R4 simply because it was a better seller in the sites 'Top Selling' list and because M3 are an established name in flashcarts. Depending on what you read they originate from the same company/factory anyway. 

I could have gone for either - they work exactly the same way, the GUI is the same other than the 'skin' (which you can change to a nicer one anyway), the firmware updates are the same etc.

BTW: Anyone checked out the rom trimmer? Only done the first 50 roms in the numbered romsets I have, but it's knocked those fifty roms down from 1.28GB to 1.04GB.




			
				The intro of the rom trimmer instructions said:
			
		

> Because the capacity of NDS cartridge has a fixed standard, such as 128Mb, 256Mb, 512Mb and 1Gb etc, So the capacity of the Dump has the same standard: 128Mb, 256Mb, 512Mb and 1Gb(They will display on the PC like this: 16MB, 32MB, 64MB and 128MB, 1Byte=8bits).
> 
> Every game has their capacity, which is not exactly the same as the standard. Supposed that the game has a 300Mb capacity, it needs a 512Mb game cartridge to run, and then the other 212Mb is redundant. The M3DS Simply ROM Trim Tool can delete the redundant data to save the space and also keep the game running well according to this theory.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Feb 15, 2007)

*Thanks*

BMD - Jambooboo

Thanks

I have my M3 and SD card and I have a load of games !

It was really simple to set up and now I am a happy man.

Thanks again.

People - This is very, very easy.

Quick Question - Is there a good online resource for games manuals ? So we can find out what keys do what in games ??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2007)

Right, pay day is coming, time to invest in one of these methinks!


----------



## lemontop (Feb 15, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Right, pay day is coming, time to invest in one of these methinks!



Yep, me too although I'm not entirely sure what I'll be doing with the different bits and bobs.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Feb 15, 2007)

Currently enjoying MarioKart for the first time   

Has anyone seen ROM's for Starfox and Zelda ?


----------



## bmd (Feb 15, 2007)

Hassan I Sabha said:
			
		

> BMD - Jambooboo
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Nice one. 

I use IGN or gamefaqs, just Google for <game name> walkthrough.

The Starfox one should be fairly easy to find and I was a little premature with Zelda, as it were.

lemontop, get the bits and if you have a problem either post on here, pm me or message me through the Wii, tommers has already put my code into your Wii.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 15, 2007)

Hassan I Sabha said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen ROM's for Starfox and Zelda ?



You can get individual roms via G-Masters and Project NDS, while romsets are avaliable on the bittorent tracker on Emuparadise. 

There are also romsets on all your usual bittorent sites - just type in 'Progetto' (the name of the guy who compiled the romsets) into the torrent search engine and it should come up with them.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm sooooooo gonna sort this out when I get some cash.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Feb 15, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> You can get individual roms via G-Masters and Project NDS, while romsets are avaliable on the bittorent tracker on Emuparadise.
> 
> There are also romsets on all your usual bittorent sites - just type in 'Progetto' (the name of the guy who compiled the romsets) into the torrent search engine and it should come up with them.



Thanks for the G-Masters link mate, found Starfox now.

I had 4 gig of ROMS already from Demonoid, just not that one.


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2007)

right...  I have ordered this and... this.

looking forward to it!


----------



## bmd (Mar 2, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> right...  I have ordered this and... this.
> 
> looking forward to it!



Looks good, have you got some roms sorted?


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Looks good, have you got some roms sorted?



nope.  not yet.  but I'm going to start looking now.

edit:  *cough* FFIII, Starfox and various other backups to my bought games   now sorted *cough*


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 3, 2007)

I've rar'd some romsets (50 games in each) for back-up safe keeping. Could probably upload them somewhere, but I'd need a 500mb-1gb upload site if I didn't have to split the Rar files.

Got everything going from 1-871 in the AdvanceScene release lists.


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I've rar'd some romsets (50 games in each) for back-up safe keeping. Could probably upload them somewhere, but I'd need a 500mb-1gb upload site if I didn't have to split the Rar files.
> 
> Got everything going from 1-871 in the AdvanceScene release lists.




oooohhh... there's my afternoon gone.

R4 and micro card arrived this morning.  set them up and put two games on in about twenty minutes - start to finish.  very very easy. and am now able to while away my afternoon at work where otherwise I would be going mad from boredom.


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 6, 2007)

Just bought an R4 (M3 was out of stock due to Chinese new year apparently). £40 including a 512mb SD micro card. Gonna make all my long journeys seem a lot shorter


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 10, 2007)

Right then peeps - I'm having a clear out and I'm on the brink of sticking my games on ebay and getting kitted out.

Whats the best deal for the kit I'll need at the moment?

Also, can anyone tell me if the online play and save games work when you use these gizmos.

And finally - If i get all this stuff before I get a decent web connection sorted, would anyone be so kind as to bung me a couple of DVDs full of games to get me started?


----------



## bmd (Apr 12, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Right then peeps - I'm having a clear out and I'm on the brink of sticking my games on ebay and getting kitted out.
> 
> Whats the best deal for the kit I'll need at the moment?
> 
> ...



£23 for an R4 and Kingston 1GB micro sd - here. I've used them and they're ok, just takes a couple of weeks as it's from Hong Kong.

Send me your address and I'll send you a dvd or two.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 16, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> £23 for an R4 and Kingston 1GB micro sd - here. I've used them and they're ok, just takes a couple of weeks as it's from Hong Kong.
> 
> Send me your address and I'll send you a dvd or two.




Sweeeeet!
Once I've flogged the games I'll reinvest in the kit!


----------



## lemontop (Apr 17, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> £23 for an R4 and Kingston 1GB micro sd - here. I've used them and they're ok, just takes a couple of weeks as it's from Hong Kong.



Just ordered myself one of these. Can't wait  Cheers v much for this info. Can't believe how cheap it is.


----------



## lemontop (Apr 28, 2007)

Package from Hong Kong arrived this morning, took about 8 days. Downloading some games now, it's just too easy


----------



## zenie (Aug 1, 2007)

Where is 'the idiots to your DS' guide?


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> £23 for an R4 and Kingston 1GB micro sd - here. I've used them and they're ok, just takes a couple of weeks as it's from Hong Kong.



Balls, they're out of stock now.

Anyone know any other good deals on these?


----------



## zenie (Aug 10, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Balls, they're out of stock now.
> 
> Anyone know any other good deals on these?




I would like to know also!!

*goes to look on ebay*


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 10, 2007)

There seems to have been a worldwide shortage although I found somewhere saying they would have stock in again next week.

I emailed the company BMD posted, still waiting to hear. They don't seem to be on Ebay.

Could do with it by September for my sons birthday


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 10, 2007)

So, for a non-techy, does buying this stuff mean I can put downloaded ds games on my ancient (full-size) ds? And its easy-peasy? Cos if it does I want!


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes, the R4 just needs a micro SD to store the games on. 

In the link BMD posted you get one in with the deal. Most places I've seen are asking £23.99 without a card


----------



## zenie (Aug 17, 2007)

Have you heard back yet Part2?


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, nothing doing it seems.

Found the R4 for £29 here but no deals like the BMD one. 

http://www.supercardnds.co.uk/servlet/Categories?category=Video+Games:R4+DS

or £24 here but they're not yet in stock

http://www.consoleup.com/shop/Console/R4-DS/R4-DS-for-Nintendo-DS/?gclid=CPXQlbCj_40CFQbUlAody2p5PA


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Just a heads up.

R4's seem to be back in stock. The place BMD posted have put up their prices, I expect they had a few emails during the shortage.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 8, 2007)

Just ordered one of these from BMDs link. Whats the chances of getting it by Xmas do you think? And what should I be downloading - what are the fles called? *am excited*


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 8, 2007)

My mate ordered one on Tuesday, at work yesterday she hadn't got her dispatch email yet.

I had an order posted on 27/11, it's not here yet. I reckon you'll be lucky to get it for Xmas but they are sooo worth it. 

Just do a search for nds roms on the torrent sites, they come in bundles, just got 500 meself. As a measure for the size of sd card you need, I've got a 1gb card here for my mates daughter, it has 9 games on and not even half full, think I'll put some music on for her aswell.


----------



## Addy (Dec 8, 2007)

The company that make the R4 are being took to court to stop them supplying the UK directly, so grab them while you can or buy imports.
I can get them with a 1GB card in the UK for £34. Well worth it.
If anyone is struggling to get one, I'm picking some up tommorrow or tuesday - just let me know if you want one.


----------



## Allan (Dec 9, 2007)

From clickshop.com:

***SPECIAL NOTICE FOR R4 DS CARDS*** This is a special notice for everyone who has or will be placing an order for the R4 DS Revolution card.

We have had an unexpected delay due to slight shortages and high demand for this product. Rest assured that we are doing everything we can to make sure you will receive your order before Christmas and we are  trying our best to acquire more than enough stock to accommodate all orders.

Availability for this product has been listed as 4-7 days and this is the period in which your order will hopefully be sent out to you. This is an accurate estimate. If you do incur a longer wait we will do what we can to keep you happy.

NOTE: Item availability is now listed as on Backorder. This does not concern people who have placed their orders before the 3rd December.

Arrangement of new stock has been made so we will be receiving at least one large shipment of R4 cards everyweek. 

You may find that most if not all UK sellers of this item have a back order.




I placed my order ON the 3rd of December and my order is still "Pending". 

Bugger.


----------



## Allan (Dec 19, 2007)

Clickshop.com are unable to supply so are refunding customer's money. Does anyone know where else I can go to get one? (Obviously not in time for xmas now).


----------



## Addy (Dec 19, 2007)

I may have more available on sunday, wont be delivered in time for xmas, but available if required.... albeit they are now going for £40 with a 1GB card.


----------



## Allan (Dec 19, 2007)

Addy said:
			
		

> I may have more available on sunday, wont be delivered in time for xmas, but available if required.... albeit they are now going for £40 with a 1GB card.



I should have waited. I've just ordered one from modchipfitters.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2007)

Bump for er reference reasons...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 21, 2007)

Still waiting for mine.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 21, 2007)

Have you had a despatch email CM?

I ordered some stuff just before you and I got half of it on Tuesday. 

The other half was posted a few days later (27/11 I think) still not got that.

E2A: Their customer services is usually quite good although they take a few days getting back.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 21, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Have you had a despatch email CM?
> 
> I ordered some stuff just before you and I got half of it on Tuesday.
> 
> ...



No dispatch email yet and I think I ordered on 8/12, so probably too late. I've managed to delete the tracking email though so fuck knows.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2007)

Anyone got any good sites for roms?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 21, 2007)

Think mine came from BTJunkie

E2A: If you google Super Mario DS Torrent (or whatever game it is you want) you tend to get a result. 

That's if you use torrents though.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 22, 2007)

My Red DS case just arrived from dealextreme.

(it's more a maroon though)


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh bollocks - I asked Dealextreme if mine had been despatched and they told me they are having stock problems and have offered me a refund. Does anyone have another stockist or should I hang on and wait for dealextreme?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I did read about an alternative they were selling that's cheaper. About £12.50.

Think it might be this one

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10323

thread on it here

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/125709/dstt-multimedia-card-for-ds-like-m3/all/deals/hot/

The M3 simply does the same job too, although they're sold out too.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 23, 2007)

I just got one for my daughter for crimbo...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh ta Part 2 - I have asked dealextreme to send me one of them instead if they have them in stock. 

Sweatybetty where did you get yours? Is it in stock?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2007)

Addy on here sells them... pm him!


----------



## Allan (Dec 23, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Addy on here sells them... pm him!



Ah yes, but where does HE get them...?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 23, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Ah yes, but where does HE get them...?



Good point - I've pm'd anyway though.


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2007)

I get them off a trader at the local PC fair, but all month they have been increasing their prices.
Its getting harder to source them in the UK and traders are buying from HK and are having to pay import duty along with shipping costs.
I was getting them with a 1GB card for £34 at the beginig of December, but today they wanted £45
The R4 alone was £35 and that was buying 10+ units.
There were the cheaper Supercards available for £35 inc. a 1GB card, but they are inferior to the R4.

If people still want them after xmas, I can get more 30th Dec / 1st Jan but cant give a definate price until I buy them myself.
...Just to add, I'm not making anything off these at all ( unless you buy some dvd's of roms off me too  )


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 23, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 28, 2007)

Right, In anticipation of getting a DS I may as well get one of these as I don't really want to be forking out for Wii and DS games, and i don't want to chip my wii.

If I use this R4 thing does it have any side effects? Effect online play? Stop working if Ninty do a firmware update or stop the DS working full stop?

I assume it's just something that slides into the Cartridge slot that has an SD card slotted in with what software you want to run right?

Does it also accept 2gb sd cards does anyone know as everyone mentions 1gb?

Sorry for all the questions, addy i have also sent you a PM.


----------



## Addy (Dec 28, 2007)

The R4 works exactly as a normal game cart does except it will hold as many games as the Micro SD card will allow.







The R4 will also allow you to use 'Homebrew' games and utilities along with movie and picture files.

You simply put the Micro SD card into the USB stick porvided & put the stick into your PC then drag n drop the downloaded 'GAME'.NDS file onto the card.
Remove the card from the stick, put it into the R4 and jobs a good 'un.

There have been very few issues with games not having full network function, but these are usually sorted out with a new release of R4 System files which you can download from the R4 website.
http://www.consoleup.com/shop/images/r4dspackage.gif


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2008)

Haha! Playing Mario Kart again! Got over 1.5gigs on the R4 in my brand new black DS lite. Sweeeet!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 1, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Haha! Playing Mario Kart again! Got over 1.5gigs on the R4 in my brand new black DS lite. Sweeeet!



I'm jealous.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 1, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Haha! Playing Mario Kart again! Got over 1.5gigs on the R4 in my brand new black DS lite. Sweeeet!



The black one is yummy, isn't it 

Mine appears to, at present, have been stolen by my nay-saying husband who didn't see the need to buy one in the first place 

The look of concentration on his face is adorable.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2008)

Heh, it is very cool indeed, well done Nintendo for making a console so easy to use er 'evaluation' software on!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 2, 2008)

Any joy at the fair Addy? 

No prob if not - I'll give console source a go (looks to be about £45 that way), but didn't want to do that if you've already spent money on my behalf iyswim!

Just that I'm getting a bit worried I'm gonna spunk the money if I don't just hurry up and buy it......  

Won't do anything without hearing from you first though.


----------



## Addy (Jan 2, 2008)

For people who have PM'd me re: R4's I have sent you PM's
Sorry for the delay in comunication, but it was new year  and I has been drunked


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 2, 2008)

Addy said:
			
		

> For people who have PM'd me re: R4's I have sent you PM's
> Sorry for the delay in comunication, but it was new year  and I has been drunked





 



Ace - cheers for doing this Addy. You're a star.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone got a copy of 42 All Time Classics? Can't seem to find it and love that game! PM if you have it to transfer or have link for it.


----------



## Addy (Jan 2, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anyone got a copy of 42 All Time Classics? Can't seem to find it and love that game! PM if you have it to transfer or have link for it.


 
Downloading it now  

Will post a link to it once I have put it up somewhere.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be aces!


----------



## Addy (Jan 2, 2008)

>>>>>>linky<<<<<<


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 2, 2008)

Addy said:
			
		

> >>>>>>linky<<<<<<



Ooh! 

Thank you


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2008)

Works a treat, this is one of my favourite games on the DS.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there any kind of Snes emulator for the DS so you can play SNES roms as well as been as it has all the buttons!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2008)

There is... dunno how good it is though... an easy google.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 3, 2008)

cybershot said:
			
		

> Is there any kind of Snes emulator for the DS so you can play SNES roms as well as been as it has all the buttons!



I gave one a go but it ran lousy - the DS juzt isn't powerful enough for SNES software emulation (the PSP is however). I imagine NES and Master System games will run fine emulator but you'll likely struggle with all but the least graphically intense SNES and Megadrive games.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 3, 2008)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I gave one a go but it ran lousy - the DS juzt isn't powerful enough for SNES software emulation (the PSP is however). I imagine NES and Master System games will run fine emulator but you'll likely struggle with all but the least graphically intense SNES and Megadrive games.



Dang, There was me thinking if they can put COD4 on the DS and not the Wii it must be well good.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 3, 2008)

PMed you Addy 
Sorry for the stupid questions. Am a DS virgin.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2008)

Addy said:
			
		

> >>>>>>linky<<<<<<



Any chance you can get Panzer Tactics? Been wanting to play that one and keep getting odd versions of it I can't make head nor tail of...


----------



## Addy (Jan 4, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Any chance you can get Panzer Tactics? Been wanting to play that one and keep getting odd versions of it I can't make head nor tail of...


 
>>>>>>LINKY<<<<<<<


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Addy

seeing as your now the resident expert  

Any idea why Ben10 won't work on my sons DS/R4?

Got it on a disk off my Mum and I know it works on hers, tried loads of different downloads, shows up okay in the menu but won't start up  Also tried the card in another DS.


----------



## Addy (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you got the latest system files for the R4?

..p.s, I'm no expert


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Addy said:
			
		

> Have you got the latest system files for the R4?
> 
> ..p.s, I'm no expert



No, doesn't look like that.

Upgrades on R4 website?


----------



## Addy (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah... http://www.r4ds.com/download-en.htm

http://www.r4ds.com/index-en.htm

I tend to make these files 'Hidden' on the Micro SD card, so if you cant see them, on your browser try Tools...Folder Options...View...."show hidden files & folders"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2008)

Addy said:
			
		

> >>>>>>LINKY<<<<<<<



Nice one!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ben10 up and running.

Kept a 7 year old busy this evening


----------



## cybershot (Jan 5, 2008)

Managed to pick an r4 up from a computer fair this morning.

WHacked a few games on their already too, quite pleased at how simple it is to use but not going to have much time to have a proper play with it for a few days.

Something tells me my Wii may end up collecting dust for a while.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone know of anywhere or way to get the thumb nub strap you used to get with the DS Phat? Really don't like using the stylus for FPSers but the thumb nub was perfect...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Ace - cheers for doing this Addy. You're a star.



What sheo said!  


I LOVE that one too Kid! (42 Classics) Fun innit.  


*waits excitedly for special package off Addy*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep 42 is one of the best things ever on the DS!


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anyone know of anywhere or way to get the thumb nub strap you used to get with the DS Phat? Really don't like using the stylus for FPSers but the thumb nub was perfect...



do you not get one with the lite?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Nope.



that's rubbish.  altho I have never used the one I have.

(and no KE, you can't have it.)


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2008)

That's mean! Go on give it to him


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2008)

THREE CHEERS FOR ADDY....    





...HIP HIP....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2008)

Not that we've actually got the bastard DS yet!   



Still, my son said when he saw the package....


'Part one of my plan* is complete!  '















*What plan? He never had a fucking plan, the doughnut


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2008)

*But all the same.....*

....HOORAY!!!    












Who's next then?


----------



## Allan (Jan 25, 2008)

I ordered one from Modchipfitters just before going away for xmas/NY and when I got back 2nd week of January I found a card from the postman. Went to collect it from the sorting office and found that as it had been at the sorting office for more than a week and hadn't been collected (it had been sent by registered post and they only keep them for 7 days) it had to be sent back as undelivered.

BUT.... Modchipfitters had not put a return address on the packet so I was told that it had to be sent to an office in northern Ireland to be opened to see if an invoice could be found inside. It's now January 25th and MCF still haven't got it back to resend to me. PLUS they are planning to bill me the postage a second time. GRRRRR!


----------



## zaphod22 (Jun 20, 2008)

I should be getting a DS in the next few days and thinking of getting me an R4 card. Am I being stupid? I can't work out whether or not this one on Amazon does actually include the SD card and is therefore the complete package:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-R4-Revolution-Version-2GB/dp/B0012ZOG2K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1213960274&sr=8-2


----------



## maomao (Jun 20, 2008)

zaphod22 said:


> I should be getting a DS in the next few days and thinking of getting me an R4 card. Am I being stupid? I can't work out whether or not this one on Amazon does actually include the SD card and is therefore the complete package:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-R4-Revolution-Version-2GB/dp/B0012ZOG2K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1213960274&sr=8-2



Yes, it does (at least it says so under Technical Information. Though they have confused the issue by trying to flog you an extra SD card.


----------



## zaphod22 (Jun 20, 2008)

maomao said:


> Yes, it does (at least it says so under Technical Information. Though they have confused the issue by trying to flog you an extra SD card.



Yeah. That's what confused me. Looks like a bargain to me then at 22quid + p&p.


----------



## bmd (Jun 20, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> I've just bought one of these -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



£50!!! I'd forgotten how much I paid for mine.

Has anyone got the DS Opera browser working through their R4?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 20, 2008)

Civ is out soon!!! *squee*


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2008)

got etrian odyssey II the other day.  looks a bit like etrian odyssey I.

Not that that is a bad thing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Civ is out soon!!! *squee*



Yep! That's the game I'm waiting for!


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 20, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Has anyone got the DS Opera browser working through their R4?


My brother has failed (and he's a pro).


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm very excited by Cooking Guide - out today I think, but only French and Italian versions are on the torrents so far. And Soul Bubbles is pretty fab too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 20, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep! That's the game I'm waiting for!



I've been waiting for what seems like ages!!!

I've even started a new game of Animal Crossing to keep me occupied in the meantime


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've been waiting for what seems like ages!!!
> 
> I've even started a new game of Animal Crossing to keep me occupied in the meantime



Innit and lol I been thinking that too!


----------



## dweller (Jun 20, 2008)

I just bought one of these CYCLO DS cards, mine looks neater than the one on review here.
http://romnet.co.uk/main/node/139
it has very good review, but not tested yet. I'll let you know.

cost me £35 quid from http://www.modchip-store.co.uk/index.html
and came next day in the post very quick turnaround.
bought the microsd from Play.com for cheapness.


----------



## bmd (Jun 21, 2008)

drag0n said:


> My brother has failed (and he's a pro).



Has he got any of the homebrew ones working?


----------



## zaphod22 (Jun 25, 2008)

I got one of these "Edge" cards in the end and it works an absolute treat. Had it up and running in no time after downloading the software from the web address printed on the nicely designed packaging.

It came with a USB flash so can be used if you don't have a memory card reader. Mine was cheaper than this one at £22 + p&p.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0015LM9UC


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2008)

Unless you have the RAM expansion pack none of the browsers will work as there is nowhere to cashe the downloaded web content to.


----------



## dweller (Jun 26, 2008)

got it all up and running now 
cyclods evolution card plus ez flash 3 in 1 expansion which has GBA/Ram/Rumble. 
Opera works, but is pretty damn slow, can't see myself using it much. 

got a sweet little spectrum emulator called zxds http://zxds.raxoft.cz/
nice using the speccy keyboard on the touchscreen 

this is a very good source of all things homebrew and emu for ds http://nintendo-ds.dcemu.co.uk/
signup for access to the download links


----------



## Dhimmi (Jun 26, 2008)

My mob own three of these between them, looks like something they'd like...

Where do you get the games for this then?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 26, 2008)

You can download the games from sites such as www.simplynds.com or www.dashroms.com, or you can torrent the files. Either way is pretty quick, most games are under 100mb so you can usually fit a fair few games on your SD card.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2008)

R4 for £11!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 28, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> R4 for £11!



Blimey. I sold an NDSTT with games on a few weeks ago for €150.

I actually feel a bit guilty.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2008)

They must have ramped up production on them for the price to drop like that...


----------



## Addy (Jun 28, 2008)

Damn, thats cheap!
Just ordered 10, postage is £4.25 per item

My normal supplier is not selling publicly anymore due to police raiding the local PC markets and shutting down several stores selling this type of cards (and dodgy Cable TV receivers)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 29, 2008)

Addy said:


> Damn, thats cheap!
> Just ordered 10, postage is £4.25 per item
> 
> My normal supplier is not selling publicly anymore due to police raiding the local PC markets and shutting down several stores selling this type of cards (and dodgy Cable TV receivers)



Bloody hell and hear with Amazon selling it!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone seen Civ Revolution available yet? It came out in the States a few days ago apparently. I can't find it, and that makes kitteh sad


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 3, 2008)

I got Lego Indiana Jones recently, it's the dogs dangly bits


----------



## zenie (Jul 3, 2008)

I really want the cooking game, anyone found an English torrent yet? 

Also what games would a 12 year old boy like? Am lending my nephew my DS and R4 when he goes on holiday and wanna download him some games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 3, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Anyone seen Civ Revolution available yet? It came out in the States a few days ago apparently. I can't find it, and that makes kitteh sad



Dang, me wants! I'll keep looking and inform ya if I find anything.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 3, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I got Lego Indiana Jones recently, it's the dogs dangly bits



A favourite with my 7 year old. 

Also playing it together on the Wii, gets me wound up though, he's always running off in the wrong direction. 

Bomberman still my favourite DS game even though I'm shit at it, the boss level is just too hard.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 3, 2008)

Me and sprog are finished Indiana Jones and are replaying on Adventurer mode which is really good fun. 

I have the new cooking game, but its huge ( 1/4 gig more or less). If someone knows how to email a file that size I'm happy to send it on ( I got it on a pay for torrent site). Its really good - not a game though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2008)

Think I might download Lego Indiana Jones if I can find it 

Downloaded "Wacky Races" , Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney and the two Dr. Thingys Brain Training Games (I had the original but have lost it ) so I could do a bit of sudoku - I am so old 

Wacky Races is a bit shit tbh, thought it would be like the old Dreamcast game but isn't, Phoenix Wright is okay (what is the diffrence between that and Apollo Justice - anyone know?) but too much scrolling and not enough doing stuff for my liking.

And I got bitten by a tarantula in "Anmal Crossing" the other day!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And I got bitten by a tarantula in "Anmal Crossing" the other day!



ooh, where was it and what happened? Was it mildly disfiguring like bee stings?

Sassy is getting along nicely in the new town I made (Winville - lol). I'm obsessed with getting a perfect town, but Pelly keeps telling me we need to add more green. I've got trees coming out of my arse, and flowers everywhere. What more do these people want? 

I'm going to want to travel to another town and have someone come to me and buy something from Tom Nook soon so I can get Nookingtons. I'm getting bored of my hair


----------



## baffled (Jul 3, 2008)

zenie said:


> I really want the cooking game, anyone found an English torrent yet?




If it's the recipe one you're after then it's available at ndash.

page 48 of the numbered releases.


----------



## baffled (Jul 3, 2008)

I am currently enjoying Soul Bubbles and Space Invaders Extreme.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 3, 2008)

baffled said:


> I am currently enjoying Soul Bubbles and Space Invaders Extreme.



So am I, although I do tend to breath along with Soul Bubbles and hypeerventilate.  Space Invaders is fab, but I'm really shit at it.

I also (whisper it) bought My Health Coach. Its really good nagging me to walk loads and stuff.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> ooh, where was it and what happened? Was it mildly disfiguring like bee stings?
> 
> Sassy is getting along nicely in the new town I made (Winville - lol). I'm obsessed with getting a perfect town, but Pelly keeps telling me we need to add more green. I've got trees coming out of my arse, and flowers everywhere. What more do these people want?
> 
> I'm going to want to travel to another town and have someone come to me and buy something from Tom Nook soon so I can get Nookingtons. I'm getting bored of my hair



It was scuttling near the town gate - quite scary looking. I tried to approach it with my net but it got me before I could swipe.

Basically it sent me back to my house and I 'woke' up in bed again I think. Or maybe by the front door. No harm seemed to be done. And I certainly didn't get 100 bells from Mr. Moley creature!

I am thinking of introducing a second character to the town just for a change. Though I am enjoying Wease being dressed as a Viking at the moment


----------



## keithy (Jul 3, 2008)

i'm well into taiko no tatsujin at the moment, and the fact that I can't understand any of the words makes it all the more thrilling


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> So am I, although I do tend to breath along with Soul Bubbles and hypeerventilate.  Space Invaders is fab, but I'm really shit at it.
> 
> I also (whisper it) bought My Health Coach. Its really good nagging me to walk loads and stuff.



Hmm, is the pedometer needed for it? I've been looking at the ads, and can't make up my mind.

You must keep us posted with whether it's worth it or not


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 3, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Hmm, is the pedometer needed for it? I've been looking at the ads, and can't make up my mind.
> 
> You must keep us posted with whether it's worth it or not



Yes, I think you need the pedometer for it - one of the first things you have to do is do 500 steps and it won't let you go any further till you do. I'll have a fiddle and see if you can manually input though, I doubt it.

I am also getting a wii and wii fit for my birthday next week so expect to be sylphlike before long.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 3, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Me and sprog are finished Indiana Jones and are replaying on Adventurer mode which is really good fun.
> 
> I have the new cooking game, but its huge ( 1/4 gig more or less). If someone knows how to email a file that size I'm happy to send it on ( I got it on a pay for torrent site). Its really good - not a game though.



Yeah I noticed that 200mb or something. Must be all that audio...


----------



## zenie (Jul 7, 2008)

I found gourmet chef and just downloading it it's 10mb and is in the 2391-2400 DS pack if you're looking. 

Any news on my health coach? Not sure whether to download it or not?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 7, 2008)

zenie said:


> I found gourmet chef and just downloading it it's 10mb and is in the 2391-2400 DS pack if you're looking.
> 
> Any news on my health coach? Not sure whether to download it or not?




Gourmet chef is a different game entirely though, a bit like Cooking Mama. The recipe one is much better.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

Grr, I still can't find Civ Revolution yet


----------



## zenie (Jul 7, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Gourmet chef is a different game entirely though, a bit like Cooking Mama. The recipe one is much better.




Oh feck, which one am i looking for then? 

The one that tells you how to cook!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 7, 2008)

zenie said:


> Oh feck, which one am i looking for then?
> 
> The one that tells you how to cook!!



Its called 'Cooking Guide: Can't decide what to eat?' and is a mighty 1/4 gig. Tis fab though.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you need the pedometer for health coach, but once you get past the first bit you can input your steps manually. So you could try d/l ing and mess around with the options to see if you can input steps manually from the start.


----------



## zenie (Jul 8, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Its called 'Cooking Guide: Can't decide what to eat?' and is a mighty 1/4 gig. Tis fab though.


 

Aaah cheers will see if I can find it later on. 

Hmm not sure what to do about health coach then....what's the pedometer like? Is it an attached computery thing?


----------



## keithy (Jul 8, 2008)

zenie said:


> Aaah cheers will see if I can find it later on.
> 
> Hmm not sure what to do about health coach then....what's the pedometer like? Is it an attached computery thing?



from what i've seen it plugs into the bottom of the ds in some manner

http://www.play.com/Games/DS/4-/5305376/-/Product.html?searchstring=my+health+coach&searchsource=0


----------



## zenie (Jul 8, 2008)

keithy said:


> from what i've seen it plugs into the bottom of the ds in some manner
> 
> http://www.play.com/Games/DS/4-/5305376/-/Product.html?searchstring=my+health+coach&searchsource=0


 

Boo!! 

Maybe if I get it then others can use it, do you have to use it every day though?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 8, 2008)

The pedometer clips into your belt or clothes, then when you need to upload your steps you plug it into the DS. Its quite good if you are a lazy sod like me, it is increasing my step count already, and it does make you think twice about what you eat. When I am also allowed to play with Wii fit I really expect to start feeling a bit fitter soon.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 10, 2008)

I have Civ.


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I have Civ.



so do I.

what do you think?  It's very... cartoony.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2008)

tommers said:


> so do I.
> 
> what do you think?  It's very... cartoony.




Who what where????

*scurries off to look*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2008)

Right, I'm dl-ing.

Re: cartoony – nature of the DS beast I reckon. Hopefully should be good fun though


----------



## keithy (Jul 12, 2008)

what's civ? I'm not as much as a geek as you lot.

don't tell me to google, that's just not my bag


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Right, I'm dl-ing.
> 
> Re: cartoony – nature of the DS beast I reckon. Hopefully should be good fun though



yeah, it's good.  a cut down version of the original but that makes it kind of fun... I'm just on the verge of world domination in my first game... armies seem to be the way forward...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm kicking India's arse at the moment. OK, so my first game is on Chieftain, but still 

It took me a little while to work things out, but it's not bad.

Is there a way to view the whole map? I haven't worked that one out yet.

Chieftain is ridiculously easy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2008)

Whoa! *Goes off to dl quick time*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Whoa! *Goes off to dl quick time*



Good luck having much of a life


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2008)

Gah I can't find it on the rom sites I use! Anyone got any good links (don't use bit torrent)??


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2008)

Carefull with them cheap R4's of Amazon...
All the ones I've had do not work.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Gah I can't find it on the rom sites I use! Anyone got any good links (don't use bit torrent)??



http://ndash.eu/en/?lnk=nds&sort=rnumber&order=desc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> http://ndash.eu/en/?lnk=nds&sort=rnumber&order=desc



Oh man I looked on there too but didn't notice it was called Sid Meier's Civilization Revolution, was looking for Civilization Revolution... and  at self.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2008)

Addy said:


> Carefull with them cheap R4's of Amazon...
> All the ones I've had do not work.



Ah cheers for the warning, was going to buy a couple to eBay later when the price rises...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh man I looked on there too but didn't notice it was called Sid Meier's Civilization Revolution, was looking for Civilization Revolution... and  at self.



You playing it yet?

I've run my battery out playing it this afternoon


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2008)

Just turned it on now, it's doing some back up formatting thing...will post up first thoughts a bit later.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Just turned it on now, it's doing some back up formatting thing...will post up first thoughts a bit later.



Yeah, it took ages doing that on mine too. 

I started off as Cleopatra, remembering I always favour the Egyptians in other versions. I don't think it has the same special starting abilities or whatever for different civs though, I could be wrong of course.

No chance to pick your world's conditions either. Haven't checked out the pre-loaded games yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, just had my first go and must say I'm quite impressed! It's never going to comparable to the pc version but it's done well enough for the DS. 

It's definitely better than Sim City or those Zoo games on the DS, and a bit better than Theme Park (which is bloody good on the DS!). Graphics are nice, can't wait to give the online stuff a go, and what's this game of the week thing?! I like it! 

Looks like the DS will be sucking my life away and making those boring journeys to work fun again.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

Ace 

I love Theme Park too. That and Hotel Dusk were responsible for hours and hours of my life when I first got the DS. I'm glad I've finished at uni now Civ is out 

Glad you like it, Civ that is. Graphics are a bit confusing to understand, and it takes a while to work out where all the info you need is (in the city screens I'm still getting used to stuff, and I wish there was an easier way to see what units you have fortified in there when actually in the city). 

Things like waiting turns when changing governments aren't there now, which I suppose is quite nice. Things like that, little obstacles in the game, have been removed, presumably because people using the DS might want something a bit less long-winded – for journeys or to dip in and out of. I haven't had a city go into disorder yet, but that might just be my amazing management skills 

The diplomacy process is different too – so far, from what I can see, you have to try to attack a friendly civ then say ooh, let's negotiate, before you can start bartering, which seems a bit stupid. Perhaps I'm missing something. 

I like the screen at the top when you attack – seeing my tanks go against some warriors was quite coolio lol. 

Chieftain level seems hugely easier than Chieftain on any of the other versions I've played (actually, I've played them all ). It's taking roughl 3-6 turns to research new tech. Again, I assume it's because of the DS demographic – on the move, no time for long drawn-out games.

On the whole, it's not comparable to normal Civ in the strategy stakes, but it's a great, fun new take on the game that takes into consideration the needs/wants of your average DS player really well. It'll never be as satisfying as normal Civ, but people aren't going to be playing it in the same way or with the same expectations.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, all very true, one thing I must say is a little annoying is the lack of cueing, you can only build one thing at a time (unless I'm missing something) but apart from that it works very well in this tiny environment!


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> The diplomacy process is different too – so far, from what I can see, you have to try to attack a friendly civ then say ooh, let's negotiate, before you can start bartering, which seems a bit stupid. Perhaps I'm missing something.



press select and then pick "diplomacy screen". 

I don't know how to get a full map though, there must be a way.  They also seem to have removed all of the unrest from the cities, not that I'm complaining cos I used to hate that.

And... do armies have to all be the same type of unit?  I can't seem to mix em up.

I like Naval Support.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2008)

One thing I can't find or it doesn't have is the option to disband units. I keep getting this bloody militia units that wont fortify and need telling to skip a turn each round. Damn annoying!


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> One thing I can't find or it doesn't have is the option to disband units. I keep getting this bloody militia units that wont fortify and need telling to skip a turn each round. Damn annoying!



I just stick em on a boat.

You can't upgrade units either it seems, unless you build leonardo's workshop which upgrades everything once.

Luckily combat seems to be a more viable option than in the past so my obsolete units tend to get wiped out quick sharp.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2008)

tommers said:


> I just stick em on a boat.
> 
> You can't upgrade units either it seems, unless you build leonardo's workshop which upgrades everything once.
> 
> Luckily combat seems to be a more viable option than in the past so my obsolete units tend to get wiped out quick sharp.



Ah good idea! Yeah I noticed that about the unit upgrade but tbh it doesn't bother me, individual upgrading is fiddly and I much prefer a swooping upgrade! 

I do like that they kept the replay the whole game feature so you can see your game played out at the end. My first game was fairly funny; I had a couple of cities and little cultural influence until about 1900 AD then woosh I shot up and started skanking other civs cities all over the gaff in a hundred year spurt before building the UN and winning.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone else noticed how it's easier?

Not that I mind. It makes me feel better to win


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2008)

Couldn't say, only played it on Chiefton (I normally start each new Civ game on the easiest just to try out the new things before getting my ass kicked!)...


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 4, 2008)

Any suggestions of games which don't need the stylus?

I'm looking at:
LEGO Indiana Jones
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Metroid Prime: Hunters
Space Invaders Revolution
Boulderdash Rocks
Rayman DS
Mystery Dungeon: Shiren the Wanderer
Bleach: Blade of Fate  - or whatever the first one is
Yoshi's Island
As games which don't rely on the stylus or at least in a minimal way (like only bits of sonic rush needed stylus action).

I'm just reading reviews though and so it's hard to tell. Halp.


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2008)

drag0n said:


> Any suggestions of games which don't need the stylus?
> 
> I'm looking at:
> LEGO Indiana Jones
> ...



I don't think Civ needs the stylus.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 7, 2008)

tommers said:


> I don't think Civ needs the stylus.


Good point.
I've never played civ before though, so the whole thing is rather confusing.

I found out Princess Peach doesn't use the stylus so that's my game for when I can't hold shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2008)

Still laying waste to nations on Civ DS, great fun although a couple of things are starting to annoy. The lack of map is a bit annoying but what really grates is the inability to cue up production...too much micro managing!


----------

